# 1991 Big Bear 350 Brake Conversion?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My friend wants me to replace the brakes on his 1991 Big Bear 350, but I want to know if there is a conversion kit available before I start. 

He needs almost everything, so I'm guessing the expense is going to be about the same, so mihgt as well give him brakes that will work all the time, rather than have him crashing into my back bumper.

And ideas?


----------

